# Starter Bakterien



## robsig12 (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

welche Starterbakterien für den neu angelaufenen Filter verwendet Ihr?

Gibts da bessere oder schlechtere? 

Die Preise sind ja seh unterschiedlich.


----------



## Jogibärle (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Starter Bakterien*

Hallo Robert,

ich habe das von Oase, hat mir mein Koihändler gegeben.
Oase Produkte sind im allgemeinen gut, siehst ja an den Pumpen wie lange die halten.


grüße


----------



## scholzi (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Starter Bakterien*

,
mein Teichspezi hat mir Aqua 5 Dry wärmstens empfohlen!!!!!
(gefriergetrocknete Mikroorganismen)
http://www.koigarten-mueller.de/pflegeundbehandlung/pflegemittel/aqua5dry280g.php
Er hat wohl schon viel ausprobiert und das sei der Burner!!!!!
Ich hab sie jetzt auch!


----------



## robsig12 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Starter Bakterien*

Hallo Robert,

55 Euronen sind aber auch nicht wenig!


----------



## Annett (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Starter Bakterien*

Hallo Robert.

Wenn Du jemanden hast, dem Du vertrauen kannst (Krankheiten, Medis etc.) dann lass Dir etwas Filtermulm aus seinem Filter geben, sammel Mulm in seinem/Deinem Teich ein oder borg Dir etwas von seinem Bio-Filtermaterial aus. 
In Zeiten von KHV sollte man das (zumindest als Koi-Besitzer) allerdings lieber unterlassen....

Du kannst auch Mulm aus einem gut eingefahreren AQ-Filter nehmen. Die Bakis dann aber nicht zu lange durch die Gegend fahren. 

Einige empfehlen eine Handvoll Kompost zum Start in den Filter zu geben. Soll wohl auch fkt., obwohl ich mir das nicht so richtig vorstellen kann...


----------



## jolantha (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Starter Bakterien*

Hallo, wollte kein neues Thema deswegen starten, hänge mich also mal hier dran !!
Habe mir getrocknete Filterbakterien schicken lassen, die Gleichen wie Robert in Beitrag 3 !!
Haben sogar was gebracht, meine mulmigen Flachzonen und meine Filter bleiben viiieeel sauberer, also tatsächlich Schlammabbau 
Meine Frage lautet nun, wenn die Bakterien sich alle vermehren, warum soll ich dann ca. alle 4 Wochen
NEUE KAUFEN UND NACHDOSIEREN !!!!
oder gibt es irgendwelche gemeine Viecher die meine guten Bakterien vernichten .?


----------



## Regs (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Starter Bakterien*

Hallo Anne,

Bakterien vermehren sich und leben, solange sie Nahrung haben. In Aqua 5 Dry sind aber auch Mineralien etc. enthalten - die Beschreibung ihrer fantastischen Wirkung erinnert mich sehr an die Beschreibung der Wirkung von Zeolith. Das muss allerdings - weil die Bindefähigkeit ja beschränkt ist - immer wieder nachdosiert - oder ausgetauscht werden, je nachdem wie es zum Einsatz kommt. Ich denke dass hier der Grund für die laufende Nachdosierung zu finden ist.

Die allermeisten positiven Effekte sind mit einem 25 Kilo Sack mikronisiertem Zeolith für 16 Euronen für ziemlich lange Zeit kostengünstig abzudecken.  Man kann sich dann darauf beschränken, Starterbakterien zu kaufen.


----------



## wp-3d (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Starter Bakterien*



Regs schrieb:


> 25 Kilo Sack mikronisiertem Zeolith für 16 Euro




Hi Regine,

wo? 


.


----------



## Regs (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Starter Bakterien*

Hallo Werner,

das ist mein Lieferant gewesen: http://www.premiumzeolith.de/shop/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=57 - er bietet auch über eBay an.

Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## wp-3d (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Starter Bakterien*



Regs schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> das ist mein Lieferant gewesen: http://www.premiumzeolith.de/shop/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=57 - er bietet auch über eBay an.
> 
> Ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.



Hi Regine,

Danke,

wie fein ist es gemahlen und wieviel % Klinoptilolith hat es,

kann ich nicht finden,

stehen die Daten auf der Packung (Sack) .


----------



## Doedi (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Starter Bakterien*

Hallo,
ich benutze auch das Aqua 5 dry in Verbindung mit Milchsäurebackterien flüssig.


----------



## Regs (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Starter Bakterien*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Hi Regine,
> 
> Danke,
> 
> ...



Hallo Werner,
bei eBay wird von ihm diese Info angegeben:



> Sie erwerben hier 25 Kg micronisiertes Zeolith-Pulver mit 85-90% Clinoptilolith-Gehalt und Silikaten. Damit erhalten Sie die höchste Güte von Zeolith. Das Zeolith ist in der kleinsten erhältlichen Größe von 10 µm. (Micrometer, entspricht einem Tausendstel Millimeter)



Anton Gabriel hatte Easy Life Filtermedium getestet das bekanntlich hilfreich aber teuer ist und als einzigen Inhaltsstoff Zeolith erkannt, hier ist sein Bericht: http://www.anton-gabriel.at/easyl.htm  - Er machte eine chemische Analyse die hier als PDF-Datei vorliegt.

Auf der Basis seiner Analyse von Easy Life dosiere ich das Pulver für die Aquarien und den Teich, das rechnet sich.


----------



## jolantha (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Starter Bakterien*

Irgendwie ist meine Frage nicht so ganz beantwortet ! Wenn ich 100 000 Bakterien in meinen Teich schmeiße, und die vermehren sich innerhalb 1 Stunde um das Doppelte, dann habe ich 200 000 ! Richtig ???
Diese 200 000 machen dann das Gleiche -  400 000 usw. Wenn ich also genug Modder in meinem Teich habe, ernähren die sich alle davon. WARUM SOLL ICH DANN NOCH MEHR VON DEM ZEUG KAUFEN UND NACHDOSIEREN ????????


----------



## Regs (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Starter Bakterien*

Hallo Anne,
Bakterien müssen nicht nachdosiert werden - aber Zeolith. Das Aufnahmevermögen von Zeolith, das vermutlich ein Bestandteil des Produktes ist, ist begrenzt. Zeolith bindet Schadstoffe - auch Ammonium/Ammoniak, Metalle, Bakterien und den Fischen geht es mit diesem Mineral sehr gut. Es muss aber regelmäßig nach dosiert werden weil seine Aufnahmefähigkeit - sein Bindevermögen - sich erschöpft.

Die einmal in den Teich eingebrachten Bakterien müssen nicht erneuert werden - die vermehren sich ggf. selbst.


----------



## jolantha (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Starter Bakterien*

Hi, Regine
genau das meine ich ja, auf der Packung der gefriergetrockneten Bakterien steht : Bei guten Werten reicht eine 4 wöchige Nachdosierung ! Wieso Nachdosierung bei eigener Vermehrung ????


----------



## Regs (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Starter Bakterien*

Hallo Anne,
weil - wenn Du das Produkt Aqua 5 dry benutzt, nicht nur Bakterien enthalten sind sondern vermutlich auch Zeolith - und das verbraucht sich in vier Wochen.


----------



## wp-3d (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Starter Bakterien*

Hi Regine,

die Berichte von A. Gabriel kannte ich schon, habe sie jetzt nochmal wieder durchgekaut. .

Deine Bezugsquelle hatte ich vor ca. 1 Jahr noch nicht gekannt und leider teuer eingekauft.


----------



## jolantha (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Starter Bakterien*

Danke Regine, werde ich also auch mal Zeolith probieren !


----------



## jrewing4 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Starter Bakterien*

Hallo,
ich kaufe gar keine. Auch nach dem Winter sind genug Bakis im Wasser da. Am Anfang, wer eine hat, die UV-Lampe auslassen, damit sie lebend in den Filter kommen. Wenn das Wasser zu kalt ist, nützen die teuersten Bakis auch nichts. Und wenns warm wird, dann vermehren sie sich explosionsartig. Würde kein Geld ausgeben für den evt. Zeitgewinn von 2 Tagen, bzw. kaufe davon lieber Fischmineralstoffe. Die könnten nämlich im Frühjahr durch die Wasserverdünnung im Herbst und Winter fehlen.
Tschüß
Steffen


----------



## Joerg (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Starter Bakterien*

Hallo,
ich mach es wie Steffen.
Es sind normalerweise genug Bakterien da, die nur auf entsprechende optimale Bedingungen warten, um sich dann zu vermehren.
Läuft der Filter über den Winter nicht durch, kann ein Anschub im Frühjahr sinnvoll sein aber nachdosieren sicher nicht.
Zeolith lässt sich ganz einfach regenerieren - einfach in Salzwasser legen und die gelösten Stoffe verlassen das Zeolith. Danach kann es wieder seinen Dienst verrichten.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Regs (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Starter Bakterien*

Hallo Jörg,
Zelolith als micronisiertes Pulver, das als Suspension verrührt in das Becken gegeben wird (das Thema auf Seite 1), lässt sich nicht ohne Schwierigkeiten regenerieren.. 

Außer in Koiteichen laufen die Filter hier im kalten Deutschland wohl in den seltensten Fällen über Winter durch. Im Frühjahr fängt man dann bei Null an. Das Thema finde ich deshalb eigentlich schon interessant - auch für ganz neue Teiche die besetzt werden sollen.


----------



## Doc (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Starter Bakterien*



Regs schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg,
> Zelolith als micronisiertes Pulver, das als Suspension verrührt in das Becken gegeben wird (das Thema auf Seite 1), lässt sich nicht ohne Schwierigkeiten regenerieren..
> 
> Außer in Koiteichen laufen die Filter hier im kalten Deutschland wohl in den seltensten Fällen über Winter durch. Im Frühjahr fängt man dann bei Null an. Das Thema finde ich deshalb eigentlich schon interessant - auch für ganz neue Teiche die besetzt werden sollen.



Warum stellen soviele den Filter im Winter ab? Ein wenig isolieren und alles fein ... oder eine Unterwasserpumpe mit Filterkasten ... gibts viele Möglichkeiten


----------



## Regs (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Starter Bakterien*

Hallo Doc,
ist ein anderes Thema aber soweit ich das sehe gibts dafür Gründe:

1. Eine Nitrifikation findet sowieso nicht statt
2. Mechanische Filterung ist überflüssig weil die Fische nicht gefüttert werden
3. Abgesaugtes und einlaufendes Wasser stört die Wasser-Schichtung.

Über Punkt 3 wird in jedem Herbst munter diskutiert.


----------

